# Meeresmuscheln als Deco im Teich



## Jony Daniel (19. Juli 2009)

Hallo, ich habe aus meinem Urlaub an der Atlantikküste im Süden vom England jede menge __ Muscheln mitgebracht die ich dort am Strand gesammelt habe.
Nun möchte ich diese als deco im Flachwasserbereich meines Teiches ablegen, kann ich das ohne Gefahr für die Fische machen oder ist es zu riskant wegen dem Kalk den Muscheln enthaltn. Ich weis eben nicht ob da noch ein chemischer Prozess alaufen kann der den Kalk in der Muchel löst und eben auf die Fische toxisch wirken kann. Oder spinne ich mir nur etwas zurecht?               Kann mir jemand darauf eine schlüssige antwort geben ?      das würde mich sehr freuen 

danke und Gruß Jony Daniel


----------



## Digicat (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresmuscheln als Deco im Teich*

Servus Jony oder Daniel

Herzlich Willkommen

Deine Frage kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten , aber ich habe mal deine Frage aus dem Testforum in die "Einsteiger-Fragen" verschoben.


----------



## scholzi (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresmuscheln als Deco im Teich*

 Daniel und :willkommen im Forum.....
Die Muschelschalen kannst du in den Teich legen, sie bestehen
nur aus gebundenen Kalk.
Dieser kann sich aber nur lösen wenn der PH Wert unter 7 fällt und dann ist das sogar gut so!
Man sollte sogar gebundenen Kalk im Teich haben, damit eben der PH nicht weit unter 7 fallen kann!


----------



## wp-3d (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresmuscheln als Deco im Teich*

genau, so isses


----------



## Jony Daniel (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresmuscheln als Deco im Teich*

Danke,

__ Muscheln liegen bereits drin !!!

Gruß Jony-Daniel


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeresmuscheln als Deco im Teich*

Hi,

ich sehe da auch kein Problem , sie werden halt nur nen bissl mit mulmbelag besidelt 

bei mir liegen riesen jakobsmuscheln im teich


----------

